# Word of the Day - Meniscus



## debodun (Jul 26, 2021)

Meniscus (noun) - the curved upper surface of a liquid in a tube; a thin fibrous cartilage between the surfaces of some joints.

Sometimes joggers get a torn knee meniscus from the stress running puts on their joints.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2021)

I knew what that word meant because I have two torn ones in my knees, probably from when I was in a car accident at 18.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 26, 2021)

I tore the lateral meniscus in my knee playing tennis.


----------

